# test disque dur



## loriscoutin (20 Septembre 2001)

Existe t il un logiciel pour tester les performances de mon disque dur genre benchmark

Merci


----------



## macinside (21 Septembre 2001)

oui, hard disk tool kit intégre un modul de test des performance des disques dur


----------

